# Body Shop Motivation Techniques?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have some tried and true methods to light a fire under a body shop's ass? Project's 4 months beyond the originally agreed upon delivery (admittedly the back end was WAY more screwed up than we thought) and now that it's ready for paint, things have stalled for another 2 weeks. I don't want to pull the project from them because they've done a bang up job fixing the thing, but this is getting to the point of frustration where i start looking at squirrels in the road as targets intead of woodland creatures. Can't argue the price since we've got that in writing, so who's got some suggestions?


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wel i work in a body shop, but my manager is kind of a grouch so i dont know what exactly works and what doesnt. I would say try to have an affirmative conversation with the owner so he gets the point that you want it done.


----------



## silky58 (Jul 19, 2009)

A few questions.

1. Why are you 4 months behind? was it a bad estimate from them from the get go? or did they find a "issue" that is being used as thier excuse for the delay

2. If the car is ready for paint what is the 2 week set back for?

You said the price was pre-agreed but so was the delivery date,dont feel bad if you have to get alittle frank with them about the deadline being missed and the summer events/shows you had planned. Sometimes all it takes is to remind them that as for as this job goes they work for YOU and YOU are not a happy client. 

I would request a new target date from them and i would check with a competing shop, then if they dont match it i would pull the project from them because if the shop does not value your business thats thier loss.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, you could try (as others have stated) talking to the owner.

One reason they may be behind is that they may have higher paying jobs that they feel need to come first. If they can get more money quicker by doing other jobs they may be feeling that your car can sit for a while. 

What I'd try is tell them that you will take your car for x amount of what was agreed upon before hand due to the circumstances. Or something like that.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Price and timeframe were agreed upon, but the rear quarters were a disaster.

That said, there were periods of time where the car would be untouched that I found unreasonable (4-5 weeks) because they got "busy". I can understand other business, but work with your original customers before taking on others. I'm in the shop at least once a week but it doesn't seems to sink in that this car needs to move by my schedule, not theirs.

Even with the extra body work, I'd be willing to tach on another month to the project reasonably, but 4 is completely ridiculous.

As for the paint, i'm really not sure what the story is. It needs to be blocked and painted...1 day's work at most. 

I'm going by the rule of thumb that projects take twice as long for the money or twice the money to be on time. we're beyond twice the time now, so my thought is money starts dripping away from their profits.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it's common practice to put our cars on the back burner when they get "busy" unless it's brought to a shop that specializes only in old cars. Our cars are are deemed, "I'll work on it when I'm not working on my other stuff". It sounds like you're pleased with the current job they're doing. I wouldn't piss them off too much so they do a "hurry up" crappy job to get it out the door to make you happy. Unless you pulled it out now b/4 they paint. I guess I'd rather they took their time and did it right then to do a "quick out the door job" and you be dissatisfied with it. You live in Texas, you have a bunch of time to use it yet this year. I'm guessing you really don't have to ever put them away! Hang in there, you made it this far! :cheers


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Its hard to get a shop to work on the car when there is quick money to be made. The older cars always take alot longer usually because of the amount of work needed. Waving money in front of their face will only work when they have nothing else to do. Be patient hopefully they will do a good job for you.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

my car has been at the body shop for 14 months- I was quoted a fair price and dropped the car off -I would drop by every 2 days and wonder why they had not started yet- the owner say that my car would be filler work when they had no other jobs in, he said he makes all his money on insurance jobs that have to be done relatively quick- he got very busy last winter and spring so my car would go 4-6 weeks without any work- 
Im sure you've seen my pics of the car finally painted. it came out great with a super fine attention to detail-they are buffing it out now and I'll be curious if he sticks to his quote or tries to milk me- if he does I will go ballistic


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

crustysack said:


> my car has been at the body shop for 14 months- I was quoted a fair price and dropped the car off -I would drop by every 2 days and wonder why they had not started yet- the owner say that my car would be filler work when they had no other jobs in, he said he makes all his money on insurance jobs that have to be done relatively quick- he got very busy last winter and spring so my car would go 4-6 weeks without any work-
> Im sure you've seen my pics of the car finally painted. it came out great with a super fine attention to detail-they are buffing it out now and I'll be curious if he sticks to his quote or tries to milk me- if he does I will go ballistic


Hopefully they won't try and take advantage of you. Please post some pics of the finished product.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

theres some shots in restoration forum- finally paint on 65


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

it's saturday...car's still untouched going on 3 weeks. BLAH! F this game...


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> it's saturday...car's still untouched going on 3 weeks. BLAH! F this game...


It might be time to look for someone else to do the work.


----------

